# atwood lake catfish tournaments 7/17



## negs (May 25, 2010)

there will be two all-night catfish tournaments this saturday 7/17 at atwood lake. NAUTI-TOYS-OHIO will be having their tournament from 5:00pm to 8:00am, registration is from 5:00pm to 8:00pm, weigh in is at 8:00am 3 fish total channels only, cost is $10.00 per person(boat or bank), for more information call 330-735-1300. the LAKESIDE CARRYOUT will be having their tournament from 6:00pm to 7:30am, registration is from 6:00pm to 8:00pm, weigh in is at 7:30am 4 fish total channels only, cost is $20.00 per two person team(boat or bank), for more information contact Gene at 330-866-4165.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

RESULTS from saturday night the Lakeside tourney was won with 21lbs and the Nauti-Toys was won with just over 10lbs between the two tournaments the biggest fish brought to the scales was a little over 7lbs


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

7 lbs.Not very big for Atwood.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

great weather tough bite should start seeing the bigger ones again in august


----------

